# Farewell to Binky



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My wife's cat of 18 years (I've known Binky the last eight years) died a little after midnight last night. It was quite an experience to go through. I never had pets as a kid and when I first moved here to Vermont I lived on a farm where if an animal was old and sick it was "put down". Binky's vet and another caretaker instead suggested to my wife that we let her go on her own, given that she was not in any pain or distress. This is what we ended up doing.

It was a kind of scary decision for me. I was afraid she would suffer as she got closer to death but my wife really felt it was the right thing to do and I followed her lead. It turned out to be quite amazing how gracefully Binky left. The first big shift came on Wednesday morning when I got up and I saw that Binky was not going to get up. Both Deb and I are self employed and we rearranged our schedules so someone would be with Binky all day. 

Wednesday we hand fed her and carried her to the "bathroom" when she needed to go. Mostly we just hung out with her and visited. It was kind of sad but aside from clearly dwindling energy she was her usual self. We brought her to bed with us that night not quite sure how long this would last. It seemed possible that if she kept eating she might hang on in this weakened state for a while.

Thursday she stopped eating and drinking and we could see she would not be with us long. Again we spent the day visiting with her. A couple of friends who had known her and helped take care of her over the years also stopped by. I got scared she would start hurting at this point and called the vet who reassured me that if she was hurting we would know. This was true of course but I guess I just needed the reassurance

Around 11pm when we were getting ready for bed Binky fell asleep and I knew right away that she would not wake again. We brought her to bed and held her as her breathing slowed down still more. When Deb was in the bathroom Binky's breathing stopped for a few seconds and I called to Deb that she might be going but her breathing started again. We held her between us and said our farewells as she continued to stop breathing for a few seconds and then start again each time a little weaker than before. 

Right around midnight Binky called out and her body twitched for a while and then she died. She seemed very much at peace when she left&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Missing my Binkster,
Bill


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

<holding back tears> How sad.... I have two older dogs and I dread the day. 
Sorry to hear of your loss....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Binky, but I'm glad she was able to go peacefully with you and your wife. I hope when my dogs go that they get to go that same way....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss :sad: ... It is very hard to lose a beloved pet, been there a few times in my life. At least she went peacefully and with the people who loved her and that she loved in return.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. They certainly do become part of the family, so it's really hard to face. It sounds like you and your wife gave her a wonderful home right up until she left you.

We have a dog and horse who are getting very old too, and we've been bracing ourselves for the dreaded day when they aren't with us anymore.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words. It helped to write about Binky and it helps to have the condolences.

Sincerely, Bill


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know if you are all believers but for myself, I truly believe(and know) that animals are just like us, especially the higher intelligent ones:dogs and cats. They can sense our emotions, including the love we have given them. Therefore, know this: They will be in better places when the time comes and go in peace as your own experience has entailed. So, don't be sad anymore because your pet wants you all to be happy because they certainly had a happy life


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*tears*

Thanks for sharing

jB


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that! I'm in a similar situation to what you faced, I've adopted two cats through marriage and have grown really attached to the two boogers. In fact, one is lounging in my lap right now. I'm not looking forward to the day that is coming and hope it's far away. 

You, your wife, and your other cat are in my prayers,
Phil


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Condolences*

I am sorry for your loss, but glad that it was a good experience for you.

My 14 year old cat died as Hurricane Rita hit the Texas coastline. It was so breezy that day and the vet's phone was out, so I was not able to take him in, though I don't know what we would have done anyhow. With advanced kidney disease, he had already gone past the point of any help. I'm glad he was able to die at home, he sure hated to get in that box to go to the vet. It was hard, though, that last 15 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*sorry for you loss*

I understand the loss of a pet, I have had pets all my life and lost a dog due to a car hitting it ( I was 5 yrs old at the time). Losing a pet/family member is not easy and time will heal all wounds. I think you should rember your cats life, honnor her existance by going to the SPCA and adopting a cat on there last chance list. I currently have 3 shepard husky mix dogs, a 11 year old cat and fish. I know I too will face the loss again.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks again for all the kind responses. We buried Binky a couple days after I wrote. It surprised me the ways that this was actually harder to do than being with her when she was dying. I guess that is because when she was dying we were still able to take care of her. Whereas when we were burying her she was already gone, so in a strange way it became more about us. Anyway it helped to write and I read all your responses out loud to my wife. We were both very touched by everyone's thoughtfulness.

Sincerely, Bill


----------

